# Affordable LED Lighting Question



## Max_TO (Jun 27, 2017)

I am looking to upgrade my T5 to an LED setup and have been overwhelmed with all the choices out there, not to mention the price of some of the units.

I was doing some searching on Amazon and found these lights and was hoping to get some opinions.

My tank is 125 Gallons and roughly 6'x2'x2'

VIPARSPECTRA Timer Control 165W LED Aquarium Light Dimmable Full Spectrum for Coral R... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00UMXAR5S/..._w7RuzbBFN5PP9


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I used this for my biocube 29 reef and it works fine. You can use it for freshwater too but it can only really light up about 24 inches. You are going to need three of these units to cover your tank.


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

I recently replaced t5 with diy led. I used bridgelux eb series led, they come in 3 different strip sizes. And the best thing is that they don't need heat sink.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## coolywong (Jul 17, 2017)

I just bought a light fixture & LED tube on Amazon, it's pretty sturdy.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B073XS53ZX...qid=1500315059&sr=1-4&keywords=clt+grow+light

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B073XT76FS...qid=1500315059&sr=1-6&keywords=clt+grow+light


----------

